# Poljot Strela 3133 Chrono



## Rufus (Oct 22, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new manual watch and I wanted something that you don't see everyday but doesn't cost a fortune. I had my heart set on an Aviator, however I can't source one and have since found the Strela, which I now prefer and I think has a little more heritage attached to it. Unfortunately I am getting confused with the markings on many of the watches I am finding online. The vast majority seem to be like this one:

Which is marked in English with "Strela", but not Poljot.

However I have found a couple of these with markings that I prefer:

I was wondering if not having a Poljot marking on the front means it is a fake? I prefer the second option, however it is a lot more expensive.

Any help would be appreciated. I am currently working in Ukraine, I am keen to order from the Smirs site as it would mean a quicker delivery. However I could wait until Christmas to collect it from the UK.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Rufus - Maybe you'd like to read the Forum Rules regarding posting links especially in repsect of links to other commercial sites (our host here Roy makes his living selling watches as well as making his own) - Here are the rules to save you looking them up ...



> Can we all please remember who owns and pays for this forum and have the respect to abide by his rules.
> 
> I'm working 12 hour shifts and it's really begining to piss me off that I'm spending my time when I get home deleting so may links and images that infringe the forum rules. We all know Roy has been through the ringer of late but until he tells me different his rules still apply.
> 
> ...


As regards your question about Strelas I am not aware of copies - The differences you mention are different interpretations of the original Strela afaik ... Paul


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Edit: posted in error.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to apologise for my ignorance regarding the forum rules. I didn't mean to cause any trouble for anybody. Please delete as appropriate. Apologies again.

Does Roy have any Strela's for sale at the moment, I can't see anything listed on RLT watches.


----------

